# v code vs 627.2 menopause



## Pillow1 (Jan 20, 2011)

When billing for diagnosis peri or pre or post menopausal. ..when do we use the v code vs. the hormone replacement therapy code 627.2.   If more info is required I will send an example.   

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 20, 2011)

627.2 is for when the documentation supports symptomatic menopausal patient.


----------

